# Arborist/Tree Climber Training through Job Corps in Oregon



## AngellJobCorps (Mar 23, 2006)

Angell Job Corps in Oregon is looking for people age 16-24 interested in a career in the tree industry. This program is comprehensive, including GED, High School Diploma, Drivers License, and up to two years of trade specific training.
For more info, please e-mail [email protected]
or call 541-547-5622 8am to 4:30 pm Pacific time.


----------

